# Satellite Radio Has MLB Playoffs Covered



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both Sirius Satellite Radio and XM Satellite Radio are delivering the playoffs for Major League Baseball, thanks to their carriage of ESPN Radio.

The satellite radio/ESPN Radio coverage includes the American League Championship and National League Championship games as well as the World Series. Coverage of the league championships begins today and World Series coverage begins Oct. 19.

In addition to the baseball announcement, Sirius said it will sponsor the upcoming tour for the rock group Foo Fighters. Details about Sirius and the Foo Fighters partnership can be found at SkyRETAILER (www.skyretailer.com).

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

ESPN radio listeners in San Diego got to hear the last Angels-NY game, and the regular ESPN talk show programming, on station XETRA-AM Tijuana/San Diego.

For at least six innings, the stations simulcast both signals at the same time. Of course, no one at any of the 14 San Diego or Tijuana stations that operate out of the same Clear Channel sausage factory could be bothered to check the signal.

Local radio at its best.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am told by the folks at XM that we can expect more sports. I am also hearing that next year we could expect some subscription sports packages.


----------



## Chris L (Oct 13, 2002)

They could make insane money with a college football radio package. I'd pay for that.

(I probably wouldn't pay for any other sports, though.)


----------

